# Another Window Regulator !!



## bim530mer (Nov 1, 2004)

Bimmer4life said:


> Oh yes I consider this really sad & what they don't understand is that this kind of stuff leads to poor customer service ratings. How they not know that there isn't a problem here with this? All I can figure out is that they "want" you to come back in, they make money off warranty items like this but it's just a huge inconvience to the customers. I mean man all I want is for them to work & work well, is that so much to ask for?
> 
> Otherwise I love this car, I mean I've had it for 6 years that says something. Most people don't keep cars this long.


Who said that BMW really cares about customer satisfaction  I got my car to the dealer for a vibration in the steering wheel in the range of 50-60 when they told me you got two bent rims (my car has got 10000 on it). They moved them back and the claimed good ones were moved to the front. But that didn't work. If they ever care, they should have called as Honda for example called my father when he dropped his car for rust under door seals and I would have told them No I am not satisfied...

They are arrogant in the workshop as well as in the showroom... :tsk:

You are buying a corola not a BMW


----------



## Bimmer4life (Aug 14, 2004)

Well the other day, went out to lunch with some co-workers in my car & the person in the back seat went to put the window down...big mistake, I couldn't get it out fast enough don't put the window down!!! 

Argh, the window made a huge grinding noise half way & got stuck, wouldn't go up & wouldn't go down. Heard the motor running using the switch so I knew it was the regulator. 

With the holidays upon me, I had no time to tackle this job myself (even though I probably could do it) I just needed it fixed and NOW. 

Since my car is out of warranty, (1999 original owner) I called my service advisor at BMW dealer, he quoted me $325.00 to fix just this one window. I nearly died. I told him this isn't right. But no price break here. 

So I then called a local shop that specializes in Mercedes & BMW & other foerign makes, got it fixed the next day, total cost was 190.00 I still am not happy about paying that but what can I do, I needed it done now & didn't have time to do this myself for now. 

Next time I plan to learn to do this myself. Still all in all it's not right that the dealer price gouges me like that. I feel like writing a letter to BMW, I mean this is crazy, something like this a known problem, BMW dealers should be more helpful and sympathic. I guess they only care about cars that are under warranty. I mean I love my car but something like this should not cost this much to fix.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Bimmer4life said:


> Well the other day, went out to lunch with some co-workers in my car & the person in the back seat went to put the window down...big mistake, I couldn't get it out fast enough don't put the window down!!!
> 
> Argh, the window made a huge grinding noise half way & got stuck, wouldn't go up & wouldn't go down. Heard the motor running using the switch so I knew it was the regulator.


Is it just me or the rears break more than the front??? :tsk:


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

*Window...*



BlackChrome said:


> Is it just me or the rears break more than the front??? :tsk:


Yep I think thats true... all my windows work fine except the back left.

Ironically it broke when I got my first ticket. My Criminal Justice professor told me whenever you get pulled over at night your supposed to roll all your windows down so the cop can see in, and he might be more prone to let you go because he can see you dont have anything to hide. Not true in my case...

Not only did I get my first ticket but I couldn't roll the back left up. I learned my lesson.

:slap:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> Is it just me or the rears break more than the front??? :tsk:


Mine seem to be equally distributed breakage.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> I do the same thing. It sucks but every time I roll the windows down I keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Why? three window regulator replacements.


I see your three and raise you two.


----------

